# Hauptner Electric 2000 Clippers



## TheresaW (4 August 2008)

Does anyone have a set of these clippers, and if so, are they any good?


----------



## abina (4 August 2008)

I have had Hauptner Clippers in the past and have found the ones I had very heavy duty ( can't remember the name though) and fair enough to them they did the job well. I clip 10-12 horses a week in the winter and these clippers coped well - only trouble I found, was that they were very heavy and it was difficult to find suppliers of spare blades. I very often needed spares quickly as Clipping is part of my job. I now use Listers and my recent pair are nine years old and still going strong, blades are not a problem nor is servicing them.


----------



## Theresa_F (4 August 2008)

Dont know about these but my trusty Lister Stablemates are still going strong after 15 years and two services.  Bit noisy but I have yet to find a horse that really objected to them.

If you are wanting to buy some, save your money and use mine - guaranteed to take on the most huge and hairy horse - as tested on Mr C


----------



## bexandspooky (4 August 2008)

I have one of these and they are great - Spooks grows a coat like a yak that a set of listers struggled with, but the hauptners just munch through it with very little effort.

There is a company called clippersharp - they are down my way in Devon, but they do a postal service and have a website for sharpening and replacement blades, although I havent needed a set yet!

They are large, but as i have been told, it is better to have a heavy duty set and them barely do any work, then to work the nuts off of a weaker set and wear them out.


----------



## Spyda (4 August 2008)

Yes, I've got some. Bought them second hand. Work well. Fairly industrial, though! Good for frequent regular clipping I would say.

I've also got a Lister set which I bought last year and I personally prefer these as they are lighter and easier for me to manipulate.  I am a 5'1" weakling though!!


----------



## LindaW (5 August 2008)

Had them, hated them never got on with them, have a love liveryman set now


----------



## K27 (5 August 2008)

I have a pair of the 2000's and when they're good they're very good but when they're bad their horrid, if you know what I mean!!

They are very very precise and when they clip well they do a great clip and they never overheat when clipping a few horses one after another however the blades have to be tensioned just so, and they do need servicing at least once a year.  Also the blades can be quite annoying to use- sometimes they cut straightaway, sometimes they dont!- even though I always tension them properly! and the blades are quite expensive too.  I sometimers wonder if my pair were just a dodgy pair!- 

Also I always have to send the blades back to the main uk handling company for Hauptner because I've found them so precise lots of other companies cant seem to sharpen them correctly.

On the plus side they are lightweight and very quiet to use.

I do like using them though and they do clip nicely most of the time but if I was looking to buy another pair of clippers I wouldnt go out and choose them again.  My old Heineger clippers were far easier to use and cheaper to maintain/buy new spare parts for!


----------



## Haniki (5 August 2008)

I have an old set of Hauptners and agree with K27 - they are quite hard to set the tension right. I also have Lister Showman clippers which I prefer.


----------

